# Low TSH and Low Free T4



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi, I don't have the results yet but I was told I have a low tsh and low free t4 level. The free t3 was ok.

I am taking synthroid and a compounded t3. What could be going on? I am so cold already I can't imagine what winter will bring. Lots of hypo symptoms too.

I wanted to have some questions I could ask her. I am just fed up with this hash stuff.

Thanks, Laurie


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How do you feel?

When I was low range FT-4 I felt hypo.

You may need your compound adjusted to bring up your FT-4.


----------



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> How do you feel?
> 
> When I was low range FT-4 I felt hypo.
> 
> You may need your compound adjusted to bring up your FT-4.


I feel like crap actually. I am having the labs drawn tomorrow morning. She is running the RT3 which she didn't run last time. I think we are going to work on the whole digestive track and get it back to normal. Whatever that is. She thinks I have inflamation that needs cleared too. So much to learn I am getting so confused.

Thanks,
Laurie


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I am taking synthroid and a compounded t3


Do you know how many mcg of Synthroid and how many mcg of T-3 are in your pill> Also, please confirm what brand of T-3 they are using.

How many times a day do you take a replacement pill?

If you have any lab history post it with ranges please.


----------

